# Images from India



## abhija (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi there,
I am from India.

Wish you Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year! 

I have my photoblog at http://www.abhijitsplanet.com/pratibimb/

Your comments and critiques will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## pmburden (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice photos - my favourites are the sunset reflection and the divers


----------



## abhija (Jan 19, 2007)

pmburden,
thanks for looking. i am glad u liked the images


----------

